# Macaday Lake!



## Guest (May 12, 2001)

I've been here one time and caught alot of bass...but no trout! I know that the trout are in this lake, as thy stock it with rainbows and splake! Anyone ever fish this lake and catch trout??? What about other lakes in Oaklnad county, any of them contain trout??? Well, we have some good inner city trout fishing, we just have to find them! Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

Union and Cass Lakes are supposed to have trout. For Maceday Lake I read that the rainbows come up at night to feed. So night fishing with a light to attract bait might bring the fish up. I haven't tried it yet but I plan to get the boat out there this summer. Tom Huggler's book 100 lower Michigan Lakes may be helpful. 
The DNR stocking only goes to 1999 so I don't know how some of the stocking has changed.


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 16, 2001)

It has been a while but I have gone at night with a crappie light using corn. Chum an area with corn and use the light it was fun. Good Luck!!


----------

